

Pandora for Music Videos - jamiew
http://musicvideogenome.com
Combines Pandora/Last.fm music recommendations with the new VHX.tv embeddable player to make endless streams of recommended music. More info on Casey Pugh's blog: http://caseypugh.com
======
keecham
Just my two cents... a great idea, and if it was pulled together in 24 hours
then bravo!

The site needs to be tightened up though, I got no results for my favorite
artist and for another artist the first two "videos" weren't videos.

------
caseypugh
Read more here about the history and direction of the site:
<http://www.caseypugh.com/post/10164711081>

~~~
aw3c2
Obfuscated link's destination is <http://www.caseypugh.com/post/10164711081>

Please do not post obfuscated links.

------
jerrya
Sites like musicvideogenome.com and tubalr.com (and netflix) make me want some
sort of app or widget that can scrape/redirect video from a portion of my
browser or screen and turn it into a source that VLC can multicast across my
network.

~~~
hammock
There are solutions (if you google) for live screencasting a part of your
desktop to the web. If you want to skip the step of uploading to web, seems
you could always remote in to the computer from another terminal and adjust
the window so it show just the video?

~~~
jerrya
Thanks.

What I am looking for is a simple, inexpensive (free), way to multicast a part
of my screen to various unused monitors around my place. So I can pretend to
be Best Buy, or a pub and have all my monitors from living room to bedroom to
bathroom all be showing the same YouTube video or netflix movie.

For instance, for audio, I used squeezeserver. VLC can do something similar if
it's given a VLC friendly source (which seems from my experience to basically
be a hardware device.)

VLC doesn't solve the problem of synchronization that squeezeserver addresses,
but it does make the multicasting and display portion of the problem easy.

I don't know of anything (for free or inexpensive) that can do that yet....

------
jerrya
This seems very similar to tubalr.com, which was on Hacker News 2-3 months
ago. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2428774>

I like them both.

------
iloveyouocean
See also: <http://viddyjam.com>

------
mrpollo
If its the Pandora for Music Videos wheres the Like button on the video? i
want to start customizing the channel i just created!

Well done!

------
koopajah
This is pretty fun! But would there be a way to avoid having too many videos
of the same artist to help discover new ones maybe? Seems that most of the
artists I tried returns a lot of songs with the same artist (especially the
one searched).

Also why limit the number of results? I tried a few and it does not seem to be
"hardcoded" anyway.

~~~
caseypugh
It was made in 24 hours! I'm working on improving the results and making it
endless.

~~~
koopajah
I'd love that! Other improvements would be to have account and allow us to tag
artist we really dislike or really like/know, etc. Another last minute thing,
it would be nice to clear the background when performing a new search! I had
the bad luck of launching a new search right when the previous clip displayed
a lovely woman in underwear and I wouldn't love to see this at work :p

------
superted
Looking good! And it was made in 24h? Excellent work guys! On a similar note,
check out <http://www.tubufy.com>. Basically a Spotify/Last.FM/MOG playlist ->
video channel tool that I released into the wild this summer.

------
chriswesallen
This site is awesome....Im not sure its actually giving recommendations it
seems just like the similar links from youtube but great idea

------
tmugavero
Made at Hackday.tv in NYC this past weekend? Great job guys! Some very
interesting hacks came out of this event.

------
mkrecny
Was at Hackday.TV this weekend - and must say these guys (creators of VHX) did
an amazing job. Well done guys!

------
alexsherrick
I must say... I like this.

------
yeahyeahs
Well, this is awesome.

------
Omnipresent
really gonna enjoy this on my google tv.

